# Retro Marin Rockstar Starrgabel 26" CroMo Triple Butted NEU! Verschiedene Farben



## D4NNE (30. Januar 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/200707420565?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

http://www.ebay.de/itm/200707421996?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


Beide sind Neu. Waren auf einem Marin MTB verbaut!


----------



## D4NNE (31. Januar 2012)

Ich biete bald noch  mehrere 26 Rockstar Gabeln an, wer intresse hat Poste ich Bilder (verschiedene farben zb. Porno grün 750g) usw...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D4NNE (6. Februar 2012)

Retro 750g schickes teil. viel spaß

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200710540548


----------

